# Jet 1840 DVR vs EVS lathe



## TDSpade (Oct 14, 2011)

I have had the Delta 46-460 midi Lathe for 5 years.

As I am getting more into turning, I am looking at the new lathes from Jet, the 1840 evs or dvr.

Having only recently found out what dvr meant. I was wondering what other turners thought of dvr lathes? The price difference is $300.00 at woodcraft.

In for a penny In for a pound or not?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Maybe someone can confirm… but it appears that the EVS is just a three phase motor with some sort of VFD controller. The DVR I'm guessing is a DC motor (SRM type) with some sort of proprietary controller? Either way, I really dislike stuff with proprietary electronics, which decreases longevity and increases long term maintenance costs 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BobBlarney (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello, what features are you looking for? a bigger swing, a longer bed, variable speed?

if you're interested primarily in variable speed, Brad & I have had an ongoing discussion about fitting variable speed DC treadmill motors to lathes, and specifically to my older Delta 46-250. It's really not too difficult to do. If you don't wish to work out the mechanical details of adaptation, then Penn State Industries sells a bolt-on kit. It's advertised as being 1/2HP but I can't attest to that. But the treadmill motors run in the 1.5 to 2.5 HP range.

You can look over the thread here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/156890

By the way, EVS just means Electronic Variable Speed.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I have the Jet 1642 EVS lathe and love it. Only repair made to it was new on/off switch. I have been abusing that lathe for years now.

You get the same owners manual whether buy the DVR or EVS model lathe. Other than changing belt from low to high range on the EVS model and simply turning the dial to increase or slow down lathe speed not sure any big difference in performance. DVR model does kick out error codes according to the manual when things go south.

http://content.jettools.com/assets/manuals/719600_man_EN.pdf

If were looking to buy a new lathe would go with the EVS model if can save $300. Tehnatool Nova lathes were the first DVR lathes on the market. Have never been impressed with them but owners love them.

Bottom line buy what you can afford!


----------



## TDSpade (Oct 14, 2011)

The delta has variable speed with 3 belt changes.

I do want a bigger swing and a longer bed.

Thanks Bill, for the link to the manual. I have been meaning to look at the manual. Having looked at the manual now. I think I'll save myself some money and go with the EVS.

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I have the jet 16×42 evs. Love it, very rare that I change the belt from the high side. And when I do need the lower side it only takes a second. I have never used a dvr, but after reading about it. I too felt it was not worth the extra dollars.


----------



## RouteSixtySix (Jan 31, 2016)

You might want to look into the Jet 1640EVS. It has many of the same features as the 1840, but at a lower price.

I've had mine since early August and I'm totally pleased with it.


----------



## WBJE1313 (Oct 14, 2017)

> You might want to look into the Jet 1640EVS. It has many of the same features as the 1840, but at a lower price.
> 
> I ve had mine since early August and I m totally pleased with it.
> 
> - RouteSixtySix





> You might want to look into the Jet 1640EVS. It has many of the same features as the 1840, but at a lower price.
> 
> I ve had mine since early August and I m totally pleased with it.
> 
> - RouteSixtySix





> You might want to look into the Jet 1640EVS. It has many of the same features as the 1840, but at a lower price.
> 
> I ve had mine since early August and I m totally pleased with it.
> 
> - RouteSixtySix


I have not turned on the Jet 1840 EVS or DVR. But I have a 1995 Craftsman 12-36 tube lathe with 1/2 hp motor and 4 step puley. I contacted Dealers Industrial Equipment - DEALERSELECTRIC.COM. They sold me a 3/4 hp 3 phase motor and a 1 hp Tyco Westinghouse VFD. They had me call Tyco who talked me thru how to wire it. This motor is so smooth that I have no vibration. The motor runs at 1750 rpm so I have full variable speed between zero and the max for that step of the pulley. I also installed a 3 position toggle switch for FWD/OFF/REV which I got from Granger. And I bought the big paddle on/off switch from Rockler which is mounted near my knee in case my hands get in trouble.

You just tell Dealers Electric the frame # on your current lathe motor and the dia & length of the motor shaft. Explain to them how you intend to use the new motor. I told him I might turn a piece of wood 12 X 37 and turn at almost zero to 3900 rpm. He oversized the motor and VFD as he said I would generate more heat at low speed and the larger motor and drive would handle the heat better.

The motor is a 3-phase motor. The VFD converts either 110 or 220 volt to 3 phase. I am running it on 110V. You also control acceleration and braking with the VFD. You can set how many seconds for the motor to ramp up to the set speed and how many seconds for it to brake to a stop. You don't want to be too agressive on the braking or they said it could tear up a motor. The VFD also has settings for the motor to stop if you dig in a chissel. And there are a lot of other settings that I just haven't used. The variable speed is controlled by a small dial knob which turns from low to high in about 3/4 of a turn of the knob. The speed is controlled by varying the cycles of the motor. The motor runs at 60 cycles max so you're varying those cycles from zero to 60.

I welded a riser & mount for the VFD, purchased wire, conduit, switches, motor & VFD and did it all for $330.00.

I'm limited to 12" dia turnings, and I continually drule over these Robust/OneWay/PM/Jet/Laguna/Nova lathes. But I wouldn't part with my 12" Craftsman for anything. It's smooth, quiet and has plenty of power.

If you have a good lathe that you're proud of but keep turning your head to these new features, Call Dealers Electric and see if they have a motor that will fit your lathe. You'll be surprised what a tuneup this can be.


----------



## WBJE1313 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, this is my first post and it looks like I typed it in the wrong place so here goes again.

I have not turned on the Jet 1840 EVS or DVR. But I have a 1995 Craftsman 12-36 tube lathe with 1/2 hp motor and 4 step puley. I contacted Dealers Industrial Equipment - DEALERSELECTRIC.COM. They sold me a 3/4 hp 3 phase motor and a 1 hp Tyco Westinghouse VFD. They had me call Tyco who talked me thru how to wire it. This motor is so smooth that I have no vibration. The motor runs at 1750 rpm so I have full variable speed between zero and the max for that step of the pulley. I also installed a 3 position toggle switch for FWD/OFF/REV which I got from Granger. And I bought the big paddle on/off switch from Rockler which is mounted near my knee in case my hands get in trouble.
You just tell Dealers Electric the frame # on your current lathe motor and the dia & length of the motor shaft. Explain to them how you intend to use the new motor. I told him I might turn a piece of wood 12 X 37 and turn at almost zero to 3900 rpm. He oversized the motor and VFD as he said I would generate more heat at low speed and the larger motor and drive would handle the heat better.

The motor is a 3-phase motor. The VFD converts either 110 or 220 volt to 3 phase. I am running it on 110V. You also control acceleration and braking with the VFD. You can set how many seconds for the motor to ramp up to the set speed and how many seconds for it to brake to a stop. You don't want to be too agressive on the braking or they said it could tear up a motor. The VFD also has settings for the motor to stop if you dig in a chissel. And there are a lot of other settings that I just haven't used. The variable speed is controlled by a small dial knob which turns from low to high in about 3/4 of a turn of the knob. The speed is controlled by varying the cycles of the motor. The motor runs at 60 cycles max so you're varying those cycles from zero to 60.

I welded a riser & mount for the VFD, purchased wire, conduit, switches, motor & VFD and did it all for $330.00.

I'm limited to 12" dia turnings, and I continually drule over these Robust/OneWay/PM/Jet/Laguna/Nova lathes. But I wouldn't part with my 12" Craftsman for anything. It's smooth, quiet and has plenty of power.

If you have a good lathe that you're proud of but keep turning your head to these new features, Call Dealers Electric and see if they have a motor that will fit your lathe. You'll be surprised what a tuneup this can be.


----------

